# Can you identify the brand of these pullers?



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey, a little help, I'm looking for these pullers, but the set my buddy has does not have the manufactures info on them... and google has been useless. So, is someone here smarter than google?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> ...So, is someone here smarter than google?


Plumber_Bill is. Maybe he will chime in.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

Kinda looks like a Wesco puller. Made by western foundry


----------

